# Kicker Question



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

Cork Dust said:


> The newer high-thrust kicker motors have good alternators that push their rated amperage values at operating speeds below max. rpm values. I would encourage you to install a second "house" battery that is a deep cycle unit to run your electronics off of and install a VSR (Voltage Sensitive Relay) or, at minimum a Perko battery selector switch, which Isolates the two batteries from current draw-down. I removed my Perko unit from my Outrage when I shifted to Group27 AGMs and installed a VSR which actually opens the "gate" when the selected battery reaches near full charge, enabling the alternator to recharge the reserve battery that is sitting static while you are trolling.
> 
> The biggest value of a deep cycle battery is that is is designed with thicker plates to withstand many more cycles of draw-down prior death than a cranking battery-great choice for trolling motors and electronics.
> 
> Just keep in mind that a kicker will move the boat at hull displacement speeds, not planing speeds. The trip in will be lengthy... Seven miles on a 9.9hp kicker for a 21' hull will take a loooong time to get you back to the dock and you will not be able to finess the hull into a slip when you get there...so make sure you will have some help availabel with boat hooks in hand.


----------

